# Iron Horse bikes...any good?



## statenine (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys, so I am looking to upgrade to a newer bike (currently have a 2003 Giant AC1) and am looking at this bike I found in brand new condition:

https://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa33/Irshmere/IMG_0658.jpg

It is a 2007 Iron Horse 6point4 and supposedly has only been ridden once. Are these good bikes? I have not really heard much about them so was hoping I could get some feedback here.

Thanks!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*here are*

7 - 6point4 reviews for you to check, & I suggest you try over in the FR/DH forum for some better answers than you'll get in "beginners" forum. Jim

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/allmtn-full-suspension/iron-horse/6point4/PRD_417423_1547crx.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

it looks pretty solid how much are they asking for it.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes Iron Horse bikes _were_ good. Notice "were" is in italics. They went out of business earlier this year.

You may want to read this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495542


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Of course, used you have no warranty anyway so the fact that they're out of business is kind of a mute point. The DW-Link bikes are indeed solid riding designs


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Just like Pontiacs


----------



## statenine (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick feedback guys. He is asking $1100 and seems to be pretty firm. I tried bargaining but no luck. Is that a decent price for pretty much a brand new bike?


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*a bit much IMHO*

you can get a 15 or 17" *new* one below for $400 more, with no worries about a second hand bike. Jim

http://www.rscycle.com/2007-Iron-Horse-6-Point-4-All-Mountain-Freeride-CLOSEOUT


----------



## xllent01 (Nov 21, 2008)

The DW link bikes kick ass, been riding an Azure for quite some time, won many races and poduims to boot with the bike,

they are rock solid if your doing xc races..:thumbsup:


----------



## statenine (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks for that link Jim! Now I am looking at this one for only $300 more, and it is a much lighter bike

http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Comp-All-Mountain?sc=19&category=55

Decisions decisions! Thanks again guys.

Cheers!


----------

